# Need some advice



## SENC (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been thinking I need a better backdrop than an old shirt for photographing finished calls. While processing wood last night to send for stabilizing, I created a piece of scrap I might be able to use. I set up a test shoot... do you think this is too busy? Does it take away from the calls (these calls are clearly unfinished)?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## DKMD (Apr 15, 2014)

I assume you're teasing, Kevin, but I'll answer just the same... It's too busy for a photo backdrop. Wood like that refuses to stay in the background!

Nice calls, too... I'll look forward to seeing them once they've escaped the martini jars.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ButchC (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats beautiful. And its just mean. "Scrap" he says.


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't believe you guys question my motives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2014)

You could go to a fabric store and take some calls with you to see what is a good fabric that makes them stand out....the focus is the calls...
And those look sweet too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with Marc & Doc- somethin plain and burn that piece a crap wood.........

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 15, 2014)

Go to a fabric store and look at there velvet material or get some lite color exotic animal skin, like ostrich but I really think your jerking Kevin's chain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2014)

Henry, I'll tell you that's a good background to use, but only if you send it and the call in the middle to me for closer inspection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 15, 2014)

Cute little fellas. Look like they have been tucked in to bed and are sleeping. Got to get them a different mattress.
That one is all wrinkled, kick it to the curb.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree with Marc & Doc- somethin plain and burn that piece a crap wood.........


Noooo. Don't burn that ugly piece of wood ... causes air pollution. Send it to me for proper disposal...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Apr 16, 2014)

Personally, I think it looks good as a backdrop. Typically a "plain" backdrop is good for accentuating your piece but I think this actually looks quite nice. It's all personal aesthetics though.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice looking calls Henry !!!! We all know who you're messing with lol .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

I love the calls Henry they are gorgeous. You already know how I feel about the backdrop just not sure it looks as good as something bright behind it.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 16, 2014)

Henry, it looks nice but it looks also like you set it up for a purpose. If you know what i mean. 
I like to use worn old stuff when taking photos of my knife. Old ruined table top, rust etc. 
Just my opinion....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

